

One Day With Arianna Huffington - jkuria
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304765304577482563192366538.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
michaelpinto
I see people like Huffington and Nick Denton as the media titans of our age --
in general the tech bloggers ignore them, but I'd kill to read a definitive
article or even book on how these folks really got started. I know both
Huffington and Denton had some cash to get started, but I sense that there is
a larger story there (and they were at the right place at the right time).

